# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  هزینه گاج

## Catman

سلام
هزینه ازمون های گاج 96-97 برای دانش اموزان کنکوری چقدر هست؟

----------


## sinnna

یکی از دوستام ثبت نام کرد از تیر شد570 البته تخفیف 35 درصد گذاشته بودن 
اگه از مهر برید همون حدود فکر کنم حدود 600 در بیاد بدون تخفیف.

----------


## alish78

داداش گاج نرو من الان گاجم با اینکه همیشه بین 60 نفر اولم ولی زیاد امیدی ندارم بهش میخوام برم قلم

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش گاج نرو من الان گاجم با اینکه همیشه بین 60 نفر اولم ولی زیاد امیدی ندارم بهش میخوام برم قلم


بابا وسواس رو بزار كنار،من خودم پارسال قلمچي بودم امسال ميخوام برم گاج،اصن جامعه اماري تا قبل از عيد معني نداره،بعد از عيد هم ٣ تا جامع سنجش برو حله...

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> داداش گاج نرو من الان گاجم با اینکه همیشه بین 60 نفر اولم ولی زیاد امیدی ندارم بهش میخوام برم قلم


واس چی میگی گاج خوب نیس؟؟؟
به نظرم هدف از ازمون دادن اینه که تو شرایط کنکور قرار بگیریم ..مدیریت زمانو یاد بگیریم..از دفعه قبلمون بهتر بشیم
صرفا به خاطر جامعه اماریش میگی خوب نیس؟

----------


## Catman

> داداش گاج نرو من الان گاجم با اینکه همیشه بین 60 نفر اولم ولی زیاد امیدی ندارم بهش میخوام برم قلم


ممنون از راهنماییت.....برای من مهم کیفیت سوال و برنامه راهبردی مناسبه.خودم قبلا قلم چی بودم ولی قلم چی خیلی حاشیه داره و این موضوع منو اذیت میکرد.مهم توی ازمون درصد هست و زمانبندی سر ازمون و اشنایی با سوالات.

----------


## Hadi...

تنها نکته منفی ازمون های گاج جامعه اماری پایینش هست و گرنه از لحاظ سوالات و برنامه عالیه
یکی از نکات مثبت گاج این هستش که بلافاصله بعد از اتمام ازمون پاسخ تشریحی رو که هنگام خروج از ازمون میده ولی قلم چی نمیده

----------


## amiirhosein

> تنها نکته منفی ازمون های گاج جامعه اماری پایینش هست و گرنه از لحاظ سوالات و برنامه عالیه
> یکی از نکات مثبت گاج این هستش که بلافاصله بعد از اتمام ازمون پاسخ تشریحی رو که هنگام خروج از ازمون میده ولی قلم چی نمیده


یکم سطحی نگاه میکنید به این موضوع
خب بخواد پاسخنامه رو سریع بعد ازمون بده مثل سوالا میشه تو کل تلگرام پخش میشه
الان گزینه 2 اینکارو میکنه که نفرای اول همرو صد میزنن دیگه

----------


## Catman

> تنها نکته منفی ازمون های گاج جامعه اماری پایینش هست و گرنه از لحاظ سوالات و برنامه عالیه
> یکی از نکات مثبت گاج این هستش که بلافاصله بعد از اتمام ازمون پاسخ تشریحی رو که هنگام خروج از ازمون میده ولی قلم چی نمیده


نکته مثبت دیگه هم که من امروز تو سایتشون دیدم این بود که حل تشریحی ازمون ها رو داره
پشتیبان و آزمون غیرحضوری داره؟حداکثر ترازش چند هستش؟

----------


## morteza_mah

بچه ها شما سوالات گاج رو دیدید که میگید استاندارده ؟ 
نتیجه بررسی من روی سوالات فقط :
سوالات زیست و شیمی گاج تو حاشیس ولی بقیه دروسش خوبه فیزیکش تا حدودی راحته 
در ضمن توی شیمی با تقریب خوبی میشه گفت هیچ موسسه ای سوال مشابه کنکور طرح نمیکنه ولی حداقل قلم چی مثل گاج سوالات فضایی توی شیمی طرح نمیکنه و سوالاتش معقوله
کنکور امسال توی زیست بیشتر شبیه سبک سنجش بود و با قلم چی یکم فاصله داشت ، ولی سطح سوالات زیست گاج مثل ماز خیلی بالاست و به درد نخوره حداقل با توجه به کنکور 96 و 95 دیگه سطح ماز به درد سطل اشغال میخوره 
نکات مثبت زیادی توی ازمون های قلم چی هست اگه خورتون اهل حاشیه  نباشید 
در ضمن تعدد طراحان یکی از امتیاز های خوب قلم چی هست و علاوه بر اون طراحان برتر و شناسخته شده گزینشگر هستن ، متاسفانه ازمون های گاج خیلی طراحان معروفی ندارن مخصوصا توی زیست

----------


## frp9

> در ضمن تعدد طراحان یکی از امتیاز های خوب قلم چی هست و علاوه بر اون طراحان برتر و شناسخته شده گزینشگر هستن ، متاسفانه ازمون های گاج خیلی طراحان معروفی ندارن


اون قلمچی که واسه سوال ها پول نمیده طراحاش برترن(همه واسش سوال میفرستن بعد میگه اسمتون رو تو پاسخنامه چاپ میکنیم میشین طراح برتر سوال قلمچی)؟ ول کن بابا این حرفارو گاج سطح سوالاش در کل خوبه و مثه قلم پول مفت نمیگیره.

----------


## Hadi...

> نکته مثبت دیگه هم که من امروز تو سایتشون دیدم این بود که حل تشریحی ازمون ها رو داره
> پشتیبان و آزمون غیرحضوری داره؟حداکثر ترازش چند هستش؟


راستش رو بخواین من سال دوم دبیرستان رفتم گاج پشتیبان داشت ولی ازمون غیر حضوری نداشت و سال سوم  رفتم قلم چی که هم پشتیبان و هم غیرحضوری داره
برا تابستون تازه گاج ثبت نام کردم و هنوز ازمون ندادم بعد از اولین ازمونم میتونم اطلاعات بیشتری بدم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## TRACKER

سنجشم خوبه

----------


## Hadi...

علاوه بر اینا  گاج نسبت قلم چی ارزون تر  هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> سنجشم خوبه


سنجش فقط ازمون جامع های اخرش خوبه...در کل سنجش خیییلی مزخرفه نه سوالاش به درد میخوره نه برنامش خوبه...ازمون های اخرشم همچین چنگی به دل نمیزنه

----------


## Catman

> سنجشم خوبه


جامع های سنجش خوبه ولی قبل عید اصلا خوب نیست بخصوص زمانیکه فارغ التحصیل هم باشه دانش اموز چون تعداد ازمونهاش خیلی کم هست،برنامش اصلا خوب نیست.کیفیت سوال هم در اغلب ازمونهاش پایین تر از کنکور هست.

----------


## Catman

> بچه ها شما سوالات گاج رو دیدید که میگید استاندارده ؟ 
> نتیجه بررسی من روی سوالات فقط :
> سوالات زیست و شیمی گاج تو حاشیس ولی بقیه دروسش خوبه فیزیکش تا حدودی راحته 
> در ضمن توی شیمی با تقریب خوبی میشه گفت هیچ موسسه ای سوال مشابه کنکور طرح نمیکنه ولی حداقل قلم چی مثل گاج سوالات فضایی توی شیمی طرح نمیکنه و سوالاتش معقوله
> کنکور امسال توی زیست بیشتر شبیه سبک سنجش بود و با قلم چی یکم فاصله داشت ، ولی سطح سوالات زیست گاج مثل ماز خیلی بالاست و به درد نخوره حداقل با توجه به کنکور 96 و 95 دیگه سطح ماز به درد سطل اشغال میخوره 
> نکات مثبت زیادی توی ازمون های قلم چی هست اگه خورتون اهل حاشیه  نباشید 
> در ضمن تعدد طراحان یکی از امتیاز های خوب قلم چی هست و علاوه بر اون طراحان برتر و شناسخته شده گزینشگر هستن ، متاسفانه ازمون های گاج خیلی طراحان معروفی ندارن مخصوصا توی زیست


من پارسال سوالاتش رو تو خونه گاهی اوقات خودم حل میکردم اتفاقا زیست و شیمی خوبی داشت همچنین از چند تا مشاور پرسیدم وگفتن کیفیت سوال های خوبی داره.
من خودم قلم چی بودم درواقع نکته مثبتی زیادی ندیدم.اول از همه هزینه زیادی که میگیره بعد خرید اجباری کتابها،وجود پشتیبان های کم تجربه و گاها بی تجربه و بدون تخصص(مثلا پشتیبان بچه های چهارم تجربی یک فردی بود که خودش دانشگاه علمی کاربردی زبان انگلیسی خونده بود :Yahoo (21): )،طرح سوال از کتاب های خود کانون که باعث میشه خیلی از بچه ها سوالها و جوابها رو حفظ کنن و برن سرجلسه.
اتفاقا عدم وجود دپارتمان منسجم طراح ها یکی از بزرگترین نقاط ضعفش هست.حتی دیده شده که دانش اموزی که رتبه خوبی آورده بعد 6ماه میاد و طراح سوالات قلم چی میشه.فردی که یکبار کنکور داده تا حداقل کنکورهای 1-2سال آینده رو بررسی نکنه طراح سوال خوبی نمیشه و سوالات استانداردی طرح نمیکنه.

----------


## Catman

> راستش رو بخواین من سال دوم دبیرستان رفتم گاج پشتیبان داشت ولی ازمون غیر حضوری نداشت و سال سوم  رفتم قلم چی که هم پشتیبان و هم غیرحضوری داره
> برا تابستون تازه گاج ثبت نام کردم و هنوز ازمون ندادم بعد از اولین ازمونم میتونم اطلاعات بیشتری بدم


ممنون.....هزینه ثبت نام از مهرماه رو میدونین چقدر هست؟

----------


## Hadi...

از یک مهر رو نمیدونم ولی من تازه ثبت نام کردم با 35% تخفیف 650 تومن

----------


## Catman

> از یک مهر رو نمیدونم ولی من تازه ثبت نام کردم با 35% تخفیف 650 تومن


با 35% تخفیف شده 650 هزارتومن؟!یعنی یک میلیون هزینه اصلی هست؟
هنوز مهلت تخفیف هست یا نه تموم شده؟

----------


## Catman

> یکی از دوستام ثبت نام کرد از تیر شد570 البته تخفیف 35 درصد گذاشته بودن 
> اگه از مهر برید همون حدود فکر کنم حدود 600 در بیاد بدون تخفیف.


اگر با 35 درصد تخفیف شده 570 بدون تخفیف حدود 800 میشه.
اطلاع دارین که زمان تخفیفش تموم شده یا نه؟

----------


## Hadi...

وقت خاصی نداشت چونه زدیم تخفیف گرفتیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Catman

> وقت خاصی نداشت چونه زدیم تخفیف گرفتیم


 :Yahoo (4):  بله.....والا یک میلیون برای آزمون یکم زیاده....فقط آزمون که نیست این راه هزینه های زیادی داره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Catman

up

----------


## sinnna

> اگر با 35 درصد تخفیف شده 570 بدون تخفیف حدود 800 میشه.
> اطلاع دارین که زمان تخفیفش تموم شده یا نه؟


خب شما از  مهر ثبت نام میکنید تعداد آزموناتون هم کم هست قیمت هم کمتر میشه
اطلاعی ندارم تخفیف دارن یا نه
خودم میخام از مهر برم گاج
امسال برنامش دقیقا مشابه کانونه
برنامه پارسالشو دیدم 2 آزمون از کانون کم داشت
کارنامه دوستمو از سایتش جمعه براش گرفتم
اگه خواستید میتونم اطلاعاتی از کارنامش بدم تا بهتر تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## ithossein

محل ما از 600 تا 800  می گیرن

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sinnna


خب شما از  مهر ثبت نام میکنید تعداد آزموناتون هم کم هست قیمت هم کمتر میشه
اطلاعی ندارم تخفیف دارن یا نه
خودم میخام از مهر برم گاج
امسال برنامش دقیقا مشابه کانونه
برنامه پارسالشو دیدم 2 آزمون از کانون کم داشت
کارنامه دوستمو از سایتش جمعه براش گرفتم
اگه خواستید میتونم اطلاعاتی از کارنامش بدم تا بهتر تصمیم بگیرید


اگه میتونید یکم بگید چطوره کارنامه هاش من هم میخوام از گزینه تغییر بدم به گاج یا قلمچی گزینه تابستون خیلی چرت بود*

----------


## Catman

> خب شما از  مهر ثبت نام میکنید تعداد آزموناتون هم کم هست قیمت هم کمتر میشه
> اطلاعی ندارم تخفیف دارن یا نه
> خودم میخام از مهر برم گاج
> امسال برنامش دقیقا مشابه کانونه
> برنامه پارسالشو دیدم 2 آزمون از کانون کم داشت
> کارنامه دوستمو از سایتش جمعه براش گرفتم
> اگه خواستید میتونم اطلاعاتی از کارنامش بدم تا بهتر تصمیم بگیرید


برنامه امسالش رو دیدم خوب بود.
بله ممنون میشم اطلاعاتی در رابطه با کارنامه و ازمون غیرحضوری و پشتیبان بهم بدین.

----------


## Catman

> محل ما از 600 تا 800  می گیرن


این تفاوت برای چی هست؟تخفیف؟

----------


## alish78

> واس چی میگی گاج خوب نیس؟؟؟
> به نظرم هدف از ازمون دادن اینه که تو شرایط کنکور قرار بگیریم ..مدیریت زمانو یاد بگیریم..از دفعه قبلمون بهتر بشیم
> صرفا به خاطر جامعه اماریش میگی خوب نیس؟


دقیقا همون جامعه آماری باعث میشه که الکی تراز و رتبه عالی بیاری فکر کنی خیلی شاخی بخاطر همین جامعه آماری فاکتور مهمیه

----------


## alish78

من که تابستون گاج بودم از مهر میرم قلم چی چون واقعا گاج جامعه اماریش افتضاحه کلا چهارم ریاضیش به 3000 نفر نمیرسن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sinnna



----------


## sinnna



----------


## sinnna

این آزمون 20 مرداد دوستمه
نگاه کنید به اطلاعاتش خواستید ثبت نام کنید سوالاتشم ندیدم نظری در مورد سطح سوالات ندارم
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sinnna

فقط اگر تصمیم گرفتید برید گاج توجه داشته باشید که
1-جامع آماریش کمه  رتبه خوب آوردید جدی نگیرید :Yahoo (76): 
2-حتما سوالات کانون را هم در منزل بررسی کنید
3-از برنامه آزمون به هیچ وجه جدا نشید دقیقا برنامش مثل کانونه
4-در هر آزمون با خودتون رقابت کنید تا بهتر و بهتر بشید
5-بهترین منابع تستی را باید داشته باشید

----------


## Saeed79

> من پارسال سوالاتش رو تو خونه گاهی اوقات خودم حل میکردم اتفاقا زیست و شیمی خوبی داشت همچنین از چند تا مشاور پرسیدم وگفتن کیفیت سوال های خوبی داره.
> من خودم قلم چی بودم درواقع نکته مثبتی زیادی ندیدم.اول از همه هزینه زیادی که میگیره بعد خرید اجباری کتابها،وجود پشتیبان های کم تجربه و گاها بی تجربه و بدون تخصص(مثلا پشتیبان بچه های چهارم تجربی یک فردی بود که خودش دانشگاه علمی کاربردی زبان انگلیسی خونده بود)،طرح سوال از کتاب های خود کانون که باعث میشه خیلی از بچه ها سوالها و جوابها رو حفظ کنن و برن سرجلسه.
> اتفاقا عدم وجود دپارتمان منسجم طراح ها یکی از بزرگترین نقاط ضعفش هست.حتی دیده شده که دانش اموزی که رتبه خوبی آورده بعد 6ماه میاد و طراح سوالات قلم چی میشه.فردی که یکبار کنکور داده تا حداقل کنکورهای 1-2سال آینده رو بررسی نکنه طراح سوال خوبی نمیشه و سوالات استانداردی طرح نمیکنه.


حفظ سوال ؟!!!
از یه مبحثی که گواه یا ... میاد شاید اون مبحث 200 300 تا تست داشته باشه !
یه تراز زیر 6000 یا حتی 7000 فکر میکنی میتونه  300 تا تست رو حفظ کنه ؟!

----------


## sinnna

> برنامه امسالش رو دیدم خوب بود.
> بله ممنون میشم اطلاعاتی در رابطه با کارنامه و ازمون غیرحضوری و پشتیبان بهم بدین.


آزمون غیر حضوریش از مهر شروع میشه یک هفته قبل آزمون حضوری هست به صورت اینترنتی در صفحه شخصی از دروس عمومی و زیست هست

----------


## Catman

> حفظ سوال ؟!!!
> از یه مبحثی که گواه یا ... میاد شاید اون مبحث 200 300 تا تست داشته باشه !
> یه تراز زیر 6000 یا حتی 7000 فکر میکنی میتونه  300 تا تست رو حفظ کنه ؟!


بله دوروز قبل ازمون رو فقط تست حفظ میکرد و اگر احتمال میداد یادش میره،جواب رو تو برگه کوچیک می نوشت البته بیشتر تو ریاضی و فیزیک.
ببینین کانون سه دسته دانش اموز داره یا فوق العاده قوی و قوی یا ضعیف یا بچه هایی که درسشون متوسطه که بعضی از این افراد از چنین ترفندهایی استفاده میکنن.بماند افرادی که سوال ها رو قبل ازمون تهیه میکنن.

----------


## Catman

> این آزمون 20 مرداد دوستمه
> نگاه کنید به اطلاعاتش خواستید ثبت نام کنید سوالاتشم ندیدم نظری در مورد سطح سوالات ندارم


ممنون .... کل شرکت کننده های شهرشون از مدرسشون بودن؟! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Catman

> دقیقا همون جامعه آماری باعث میشه که الکی تراز و رتبه عالی بیاری فکر کنی خیلی شاخی بخاطر همین جامعه آماری فاکتور مهمیه


قبل عید فکر نمیکنم کسی به تراز و رتبه نگاه کنه ....مهم درصد هر درس هست.

----------


## morteza_mah

دوستانی که از گواه قلم چی ایراد میگیرن میدونستید خود گاجم امسال گواه داره ؟
اتفاقا ایده گواه به نظرم ایده عالی هست . چرا ؟ توی دوران جمع بندی وقتی دیدید سوالای کنکورو نمیتونید بزنید اون موقع میفهمید البته دیگه دیره و نمیشه برگشت و سوالارو بهتر کار کرد ، گواه یه جمع بندی با کنکور زودهنگامه . اگه اوایل بفهمید که سوال کنکوری که قبلا حل کردید رو سر جلسه قلم چی نتونستید بزنید ، خوبه یا اواخر ؟ اگه اوایل بفهمید روشتون رو عوض میکنید اما اگه اواخر بفهمید چی ؟
خواهشا تعصب رو بزارید کنار و اگاهانه بررسی کنید

----------


## morteza_mah

در پاسخ به تعدد طراحان قلم چی : 
بعضی دوستان گفتن که دانشجو سوال درمیاره اونم مثلا دانشجوی سال اول پزشکی 
اما سوال من اینه که دانشجو ایا میتونه تعیین کنه سوالش بیاد تو ازمون یا نه ؟ اون صرفا سوالو میفرسته 
و گزینشگر های کانون هستن که انتخاب میکنن ، شما بگید اصلا هر کی میخواد سوال بفرسته نهایتا قراره افرادی مثل مسعود جعفری و علی کرامت و امیرحسبن برادران و ... سوالارو انتخاب کنن . پس سوالای با ارزشی در اغلب اوقات انتخاب میشه ، تازه تعدد طراح اینجا باعث میشه گزینشگر دستش خیلی بازتر باشه

----------


## Catman

اولا اروم باش برادر من.......فکر میکنم شما داری متعصب به این موضوع نگاه میکنی نه ما.....
این مسائلی که گفتم از مشاور ها هم شنیدم.....قلم چی از لحاظ کیفیت سوال بین 4ازمون موجود رتبه 2 وگاهی هم 3 رو داره. کسی از ازمون گواه ایراد نگرفت ولی مشکل این هست که تو تراز ورتبه تاثیر داره.درضمن گفتم بعضی سوال ها رو از کتاب های خودش مطرح میکنه و این موضوع رو نقد کردم نه طرح سوال از سوالات کنکور رو.
موفق باشی

----------


## frp9

حداقل سوالای گاجو 10 تومن نمیفروشن قبل آزمون

----------


## rezaazimi

> حداقل سوالای گاجو 10 تومن نمیفروشن قبل آزمون


واقعا تشکر داری !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## morteza_mah

> اولا اروم باش برادر من.......فکر میکنم شما داری متعصب به این موضوع نگاه میکنی نه ما.....
> این مسائلی که گفتم از مشاور ها هم شنیدم.....قلم چی از لحاظ کیفیت سوال بین 4ازمون موجود رتبه 2 وگاهی هم 3 رو داره. کسی از ازمون گواه ایراد نگرفت ولی مشکل این هست که تو تراز ورتبه تاثیر داره.درضمن گفتم بعضی سوال ها رو از کتاب های خودش مطرح میکنه و این موضوع رو نقد کردم نه طرح سوال از سوالات کنکور رو.
> موفق باشی


شما یک سوال از سوالات آزمون گواه رو پیدا کن که از کنکور نباشه ! پیدا نمیکنی ! چون همش سوالات کنکوره 
به هر حال موفق باشی داداش هر ازمون که میری

----------


## morteza_mah

تا متقاضی نباشه عرضه هم نیست 
این تنها جواب منه
#پست_آخر

----------


## rezaazimi

گواهاش بله ... اما توجه نمکنید که تالیفیاش ...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ithossein

> این تفاوت برای چی هست؟تخفیف؟


بله تخفیف

----------


## Catman

> منم موافقم باهات. گاج نمیتونه انتظاراتی که از آزمون آزمایشی داری برطرف کنه. گاج هنوز خیلی فاصله داره با کانون.کانون شاید بد باشه ولی گاج خیلی خیلی بدتره


شما گاج شرکت میکردین؟
ممنون میشم نقاط ضعفش رو بگین؟

----------


## Catman

> شما یک سوال از سوالات آزمون گواه رو پیدا کن که از کنکور نباشه ! پیدا نمیکنی ! چون همش سوالات کنکوره 
> به هر حال موفق باشی داداش هر ازمون که میری


ازمون گواه رو نگفتم برادر......ممنون سلامت باشی،شما هم موفق باشی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## rezaazimi

اقا منم گاج بودم . بد نیس اینجوری که شما میگین بخدا ! حداقل سوالای شیمی که خوبه ! زیستشم استاندارده ولی سخت ریاضیشم قابل قبوله ! اگرم معایب داشته باشه حداقل سوالاش از قلمچی استاندارد تره

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> اره گاج بودم
>  ---جامعه آماری پایین
> --- رقابت اصلا وجود نداره و این فاکتور مهمیه برای کنکور آزمایشی. 
> ---آزمونهای آخر که باید توجه بیشتری بهش بکنه و کیفیتشو ارتقا بده نه تنها ارتقا نمیده حتی پایین تر هم میاد. انگار دیگه خیالش راحت شده که مشتریشو جذب کرده
>   ---برنامه ریزیش ثابت نیس. چندبار عوض کرد در طول سال
> ---- سایت ازمونش اصلا به روز نمیشه. فقط 40 نفر اول رو اعلام میکنه و اونم تازه اگه الان برین مربوط به ازمون اذرماهه. به روز نمیشه


منظورتون از آزمونهای اخر بعد عید هست؟
برنامه ریزی که الان من دیدم شبیه کانون هستش،فقط گفته ازمون های جمع بندی متعاقبا اعلام میشود.
ممنون که اطلاع دادین اولین بار این موضوعات رو شنیدم....پیگیری میکنم ببینم قضیه چیه

----------


## Catman

> اقا منم گاج بودم . بد نیس اینجوری که شما میگین بخدا ! حداقل سوالای شیمی که خوبه ! زیستشم استاندارده ولی سخت ریاضیشم قابل قبوله ! اگرم معایب داشته باشه حداقل سوالاش از قلمچی استاندارد تره
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


منم پارسال ازمونهاش رو میگرفتم خونه میزدم کیفیت سوالاش از قلم چی خیلی بهتر بود بنظرم.زیست و شیمی خوبی داشت برای من یکم فیزیکش زمان بر بود.
شما امسال هم پشت کنکورین یا نه انشاالله دانشجو؟

----------


## rezaazimi

من والا اگر پزشکی اصفهان بیارم خیلی خوشحال میشم ! اگر هم نه ... خب یزد و مشهد هم خیلی خوبن

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rezaazimi

اره جامعه اماری قلمچی بالاس 
اما وقتی میبینین برای یه سوال غیر استاندارد که معلوم نیس فلانی چجوری درست زده ترازتون بد میشه والا خیلی دلسرد میشین ... یعنی من میشدم

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> آره چندتا ازمون اخری. ازمونهای جامع
> برنامه ریزیش تقریبا شبیه کانونه ولی چند بار عوضش کرد
> کانون جو رقابتی خوبی داره و این میتونه شما رو مجبور کنه در هر شرایطی درس بخونین ولی گاج اینطور نیس
> برنامه ریزی 96 که خوب نبود. بعضی مواقع سه هفته یا یک ماه فاصله میفتاد.


من خودم کانون میرفتم و بعد هم سنجش رفتم سنجش که اصلا خوب نبود.کانون هم من حداقل راضی نبودم.بخصوص نظم سر جلسش و پشتیبان هاش بشدت اذیتم میکرد.البته جز این موارد،موارد دیگه هم هست که گفتم تو پست های قبل.
از چند تا مشاور هم پرسیدم گفتن گاج خوبه.کیفیت سوالاش هم بعد گزینه دو رتبه دوم رو داره.جامع ها رو هم فقط سنجش شرکت میکنم.

----------


## Catman

> من والا اگر پزشکی اصفهان بیارم خیلی خوشحال میشم ! اگر هم نه ... خب یزد و مشهد هم خیلی خوبن
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


خب پس انشاالله موفق باشین :Yahoo (81): 
شما که پارسال گاج بودین،برنامه ریزی آزمون ها تغییر میکرد گاهی اوقات؟
در کل کیفیت سوالاش هاش بنظر شما چقدر به کنکور نزدیک بود؟
خودتون تو خونه ازمونهای کانون رو بررسی میکردین یا نه؟

----------


## rezaazimi

والا برنامه ریزی ها تغییر میکرد ولی نه اونقدر که کل برنامه عوض بشه .. یه سری تغییرات جزیی
کیفیت سوالا به جز شیمی که خیلی سخت تره و فیزیک که زمان بر تره خیلی نزدیک به کنکوره . مخصوصا زیستش سوالاش انگار سواله کنکوره که یکمی سخت باشه
منم کلن به کانون حساسیت داشتم ( والا ترازام تو کانون اعصاب خوردکن بود ) پس نه چک نمیکردم .... البته وقت هم برای چک کردن نداشتم به جاش تست میزدم به نظرم از اینکارم راضی بودم

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadi...

من به دو دلیل امسال قلم چی نرفتم
لو رفتن سوالاتش
فروش اجباری کتاب

----------


## rezaazimi

فروش اجباری نیستا اگر پشتیبانت پایه باشه ... من حتی نظرسنجی هارو هم‌نمیزدم که از نظر واحد انفورماتیک گناه کبیره هست !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rezaazimi

> من به دو دلیل امسال قلم چی نرفتم
> لو رفتن سوالاتش
> فروش اجباری کتاب


سوالاش لو نمیره خودشون میفروشن ! درامد زایی دوبله !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> فروش اجباری نیستا اگر پشتیبانت پایه باشه ... من حتی نظرسنجی هارو هم‌نمیزدم که از نظر واحد انفورماتیک گناه کبیره هست !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


خب باید شناس داشته باشین .....اغلب هم قبول نمیکنن مثلا من جایی که رفته بودم ثبت نام کنم مکانش با مکان پشتیبانها متفاوت بود کاملا.بعد پشتیبان من کلا رشتش آنالیز بود دانشگاه پردیس قزوین و با زیست هیچ آشنایی نداشت،بیشتر من و سردرگم میکرد تا کمک کنه سعی هم کردم که پشتیبان رو عوض کنم ولی نذاشتن گفتن از مرکز گروه بندی میشین.

----------


## rezaazimi

اره واقعا اینم هست ... اما من با وجود تمام کاستی ها . گاج رو فقط بخاطر سوالای غیر استاندارد زیست و عربی قلمچی ترجیح میدم

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## frp9

میشه تاپیکو تو چند بند خلاصه کرد
1)گاج:+هزینه کم و سطح سوال خوب و برنامه راهبردی خوب - جامعه آماری(فقط بخونین زیاد به رتبه اهمیت ندین تا قبل عید) و کمبود نمایندگی
2)قلمچی:+ جامعه آماری بالا و برنامه خوب و نمایندگی ها زیاد - هزینه زیاد(گاها با امکانات اضافه مانند کتاب و..) و سوالات نا منطبق با کنکور و گاها با سختی بیجا

----------


## rezaazimi

گاها سختی بیجا نیس والا همیشه سختی بیجا هست !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeed79

> شما یک سوال از سوالات آزمون گواه رو پیدا کن که از کنکور نباشه ! پیدا نمیکنی ! چون همش سوالات کنکوره 
> به هر حال موفق باشی داداش هر ازمون که میری


گواه از کتاب آبیه وخیلی اوقات اصا سوال کنکور نیست 1 ربطی به سوال کنکور نداره



> حداقل سوالای گاجو 10 تومن نمیفروشن قبل آزمون


شما از کجا میدونی که سوالای گاج رو نمیفروشن ؟!
(من واقعا موندم کدوم احمقی میره 1 میلیون و خورده ای میده واسه ازمون و بعد بره همین سوالات رو بخره !!!)

----------


## rezaazimi

اقا ولی این تقلب بدجوری زیاده 
یکی از کسایی که همیشه تو مجله قلمچی اسمش بود امسال رتبه نیاورده !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> گواه از کتاب آبیه وخیلی اوقات اصا سوال کنکور نیست 1 ربطی به سوال کنکور نداره
> 
> 
> شما از کجا میدونی که سوالای گاج رو نمیفروشن ؟!
> (من واقعا موندم کدوم احمقی میره 1 میلیون و خورده ای میده واسه ازمون و بعد بره همین سوالات رو بخره !!!)


من به شخصه تابحال ندیدم سوالات گاج بفروش بره.
بعضی از افراد به خاطر اینکه فشار بعد ازمون از سمت خانواده یا مدرسه نداشته باشن چنین کاری میکنن،چون افت تراز واقعا روحیه رو بهم میریزه.

----------


## Catman

> اقا ولی این تقلب بدجوری زیاده 
> یکی از کسایی که همیشه تو مجله قلمچی اسمش بود امسال رتبه نیاورده !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


به وفور از این موارد دیده شده.

----------


## Saeed79

> من به شخصه تابحال ندیدم سوالات گاج بفروش بره.
> بعضی از افراد به خاطر اینکه فشار بعد ازمون از سمت خانواده یا مدرسه نداشته باشن چنین کاری میکنن،چون افت تراز واقعا روحیه رو بهم میریزه.


چون گاج 3000 نفر جامعه آماریشه و قلمچی 90000 !
همین گاج اگه به اندازه قلمچی جامعه آماری داشت سوالاش فروش میرفت ! هیچ ربطی به موسسه نداره که اینقد تعصبی میگید قلمچی بده و ....
تقلب هم که معلومه هست !
من دیشب توی قبولیای کانون دیدم طرف با میانگین تراز 7100 رتبه 33000 اورده بود !

----------


## rezaazimi

ما در رابطه با تقلب نمیگیم موسسه بدی هست ... فقط سوالاش به درد لای جرز دیوار هم نمیخوره

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## frp9

> شما از کجا میدونی که سوالای گاج رو نمیفروشن ؟!
> (من واقعا موندم کدوم احمقی میره 1 میلیون و خورده ای میده واسه ازمون و بعد بره همین سوالات رو بخره !!!)


همون احمقایی که به خاطر حرف والدینشون میرن ثبت نام میکنن بعد سوالارو میگرن میشن رتبه ها تک رقمی قلم چی
اگرم سوالای گاجو بفروشن (که احتمالا نمیفروشن) هر اوشگولی نمیاد یه کانال بزنه سوالارو خروار خروار بفروشه و فروشش کمه

----------


## frp9

> چون گاج 3000 نفر جامعه آماریشه و قلمچی 90000 !
> همین گاج اگه به اندازه قلمچی جامعه آماری داشت سوالاش فروش میرفت ! هیچ ربطی به موسسه نداره که اینقد تعصبی میگید قلمچی بده و ....
> تقلب هم که معلومه هست !
> من دیشب توی قبولیای کانون دیدم طرف با میانگین تراز 7100 رتبه 33000 اورده بود !


خب الان که دارن مال قلمچی رو میفروشن چرا درخواست بستنشونو نمیدن (کانالاهارو) هان جواب بده؟(خودشون میگن پیدا کردید برید بخرید استفاده کنید ویسشم موجوده).

----------


## Catman

> چون گاج 3000 نفر جامعه آماریشه و قلمچی 90000 !
> همین گاج اگه به اندازه قلمچی جامعه آماری داشت سوالاش فروش میرفت ! هیچ ربطی به موسسه نداره که اینقد تعصبی میگید قلمچی بده و ....
> تقلب هم که معلومه هست !
> من دیشب توی قبولیای کانون دیدم طرف با میانگین تراز 7100 رتبه 33000 اورده بود !


من کجا گفتم قلم چی موسسه بدی هست؟!
من گفتم تابحال ندیدم آزمون های گاج فروخته بشه
در بقیه پست ها هم گفتم من با قلم چی کنار نمیام دلایلش رو هم بارها گفتم.
اگر قرار بر این هست که با جامعه اماری بالا سوالا فروخته بشه پس هرسال باید آزمون های جامع سنجش رو میفروختن درصورتی که چنین چیزی تابحال درباره آزمونهای جامع  سنجش پیش نیومده.

----------

